# Moving back to UK, Tax questions



## goalieadam (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi,

We moved to the US a couple of years ago and at the moment we are discussing the possibility of returning to the UK next year. I'm curious as to how long I will need to continue to have to submit US tax returns once we are back? I'm guessing there would be one for next year and nothing after that?

Also, when we moved over we were able to offset our moving costs againsts our tax bill, have people been able to do that moving back to the UK? We also have an amount of tax we paid in the UK that we were unable to fully utilize against our US tax return in our first year and cannot be used unless you earn money in the UK, could this be used next year too?

I am here on an L1 visa and my wife is working here on her L2.

I understand I may need to speak to a tax advisor, just wondering on other peoples experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On the tax issue, you want to arrange to file a "sailing" or "departure" permit, which is a final tally up with the IRS. Details here: Departing Aliens and the Sailing Permit and in IRS publication 519.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

